# OK you PM buyers please look



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

At this.. I did post it below as part of another thread.. posted by TPR.. this was on that location.. this guy is of course trying to sell something, that's obvious from the start.. it's about an hour audio.. but the first 40 or so minutes really hit me.. SO... would one of you folks who knows anything about this subject give a listen and then tell us money dummies what you think?.. would really be a good thing to know!.. he almost has me thinking about some silver... but he was talking about buying it and letting them "store" it for the owners...uh...NOT!!!...

Thanks !! if you can help
HB

Stansberry's Investment Advisory


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I would like to know what #4 was referring to?? What is the most valuable asset in a time of crisis? 

I agree that if the first part of the video is even HALF right we are heading into troubled waters in the very near future! Money is tight for us right now and if gas doubles it is going to put a major hurting on my family. My DH drives 110 miles a day to get back and forth to work. His company mostly deals with China so HOPEFULLY his job is secure.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*I was asleep as usual....*

Yesterday I noticed the fuel gage in my truck was on empty but just came home and parked it, this morning I needed the truck and had to get fuel.. it was 3.19 yesterday..this am it was 3.29... this is Diesel... I listened to the audio again and still think this is pretty on line for the future.. still not buying PM's.. I need a large bunch of "Good" seeds and another large pressure cooker plus a lot of jars and lids... so.. I'm looking at PG's... precious goods...

If I have a great deal of cash and wanted to save it I'd look at PM's.. but for the average folk..the cost of a one ounce gold coin will right now buy a lot of seeds and other goods..

Mostly I just wanted to know if anybody else found this guys words to be right on?.. I don't know..but am going to think he knows more then I do.. so...back to prepping...


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I am hoping to get my credit card paid off with my income tax return and then I want to get a milk cow. I will feel a lot better if I have that food supply in my back yard! Then I am going to continue to stock food and canning supplies like I have been. I am still a couple years away from paying my house off.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*PM's*

The current dollar is a fiat currency. The most likely disaster that will hit the nation is hyperinflation. When hyperinflation starts , the price of food , fuel and every thing else will double every two weeks. About the only thing you may be able to do with the dollar nat that point is to pay off what you currently owe with inflated dollars. That of course will be dependant on having a business or employeer who attempts to keep your salary advancing to meet inflated prices. This will become impossable very quickly. The goverment will attempt to call in gold and silver when this happens. If you are holding gold or silver , I recomend hideing it for the time being. Everything will grind to a hault. Trucks will quit running for want of money to buy inflated fuel and the shelves will empty out. The goverment will attempt to collect all the fiat currency and issue more fiat currency. This won't work either. Eventually they will issue a gold and/or silver backed currency and this is when you want to trade your gold and silver for the new currency.

I recomend buying some gold coins that were issued between 1900 and 1912. These are bullion coins and are exempt from confication at this time. I also recomend buying a lot of silver coins . you can buy .999 fine bullion silver Amercian Eagles. they are 1 troy oz pure silver. About $29.00 apeice right now. This is a recoginized commody with intrinsic value.

You can't eat them but they will transfer wealth to what ever the new would order turns out to be.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

This video is informative; however take it with a grain of salt. Some of it sounds like a New World Order deal:

“The government is making businesses and corporations fail by making it harder and harder to do business” 

“This is what your government does to you during inflation…They’ll take your money” 

and goes on to say:

"The dollar is failing, all world's currencies are failing, we need to adopt one global currency called the Bancor and have one global bank with one government” That my friends is the definition of the New World Order.

Towards the later half of the video he was trying to sell you a book and his company products.

The beginning to the video was the truth however. BUY GOLD, BUY SILVER. You can take it anywhere, unlike the US Dollar


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

<A paper entitled "Reserve Accumulation and International Monetary Stability," written by the Strategy, Policy and Review Department of the IMF, recommends that the world adopt a global currency called the "Bancor" with a global central bank to administer the currency.

The report is dated April 13, 2010... and no, unfortunately this is not just a bad rumor.

This is a deadly serious proposal in an official document from one of most powerful institutions in the world. >>

Wow...holy...


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*The U. S. Constitution*

The U. S. Constitution crearly states that the Federal and State Goverments are prohibited from issueing "notes of credit"! It requires that all money be coined from silver or gold. It was a capital offence to coin money as U. S. currancy that was not redeemable in silver or gold.

This provision of the Constitution was never repealed.


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

The old adage applies "If you don't have it in your possession, you don't have it"

NEVER. EVER, EVER, Let anyone store your PM's for you, Never,, ever.
There are a lot of stories now about PM certificates being sold without anything actually on hand to back them up. 

JMHO


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

In my opinion, the time to buy PMs has passed. It is now time to sell and roll the appreciated funds into tangible goods - to borrow a phrase - beans, bullets, and band aides. Don't store precious metal in the hope that you can sell or barter it for goods later - just store the goods you will want now.


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

GroovyMike said:


> In my opinion, the time to buy PMs has passed. It is now time to sell and roll the appreciated funds into tangible goods - to borrow a phrase - beans, bullets, and band aides. Don't store precious metal in the hope that you can sell or barter it for goods later - just store the goods you will want now.


Seems good advice, not hip on buying PM right now, but definitely not selling, I do believe in holding for possible trade or future sale at higher price. :sssh:

But, have expedited the purchase of beans and bandaides. Already have a gooood supply of bullets.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

If you have a bagful of gold and are hungry and no one will trade the gold for food, you will starve. If you have a bagful of beans you can make a meal from some, plant some for meals later, maybe even have enough to trade for other foods.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

vn6869 said:


> Seems good advice, not hip on buying PM right now, but definitely not selling, I do believe in holding for possible trade or future sale at higher price. :sssh:
> 
> But, have expedited the purchase of beans and bandaides. Already have a gooood supply of bullets.


Don't forget the third B...beans, bandaids, Bible!!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Accessable P M*

It is advisable to have P M's available but never keep them in your residence.

Never advise people that you have them accessible. Home invasions are bad enough with out advertising or enticing criminals. I have P M,s but they are not in my home and require the cooperation of a third party to access.

I have both short term and long term provisions but not all in one catch and I don't advertise how much or where it is.

I don't expect that me and momma would last very long in a post apocalyptic world, ( too many health issues coupled with age ), but we want to give our children and grandchildren a fighting chance.

That will be a great inheritance to leave behind!


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

BillM said:


> It is advisable to have P M's available but never keep them in your residence.
> 
> *Never advise people that you have them accessible*. . . ..
> 
> ...


I am in the same position, health will deter me from putting up much of a fight, physical labor is very limited for me. Have tried to educate my youngun's but none take it seriously.


----------



## Murph (Aug 20, 2010)

"The dollar is failing, all world's currencies are failing, we need to adopt one global currency called the Bancor and have one global bank with one government”

The thought of that scares me more than any inflation related stories could.

I would sooner put my money into tangible goods that have the ability to make me money or keep me fed. As someone else said, bullets, beans and band aids. With any additional spare money, I will use it to buy books that teach me a skill (trapping is up next).


----------



## Wiswash (Aug 29, 2010)

I didnt listen to the video but last week I did buy some silver American Eagles as a hedge and potential barter use. Silver is running about $28 right now. I think its a good time to buy if you plan to hold your silver for seveal years or more. The friendliest silver pricing I found was with Goldline.com. However they will try selling you smaller sized coins because of a higher markup. Just buy what YOU WANT AND NEED and not what they try to sell to you. I rec. the one ounce silver coins or one and 10 ounce silver bars. And take delivery for $25.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Murph said:


> "The dollar is failing, all world's currencies are failing, we need to adopt one global currency called the Bancor and have one global bank with one government"
> 
> The thought of that scares me more than any inflation related stories could.
> 
> I would sooner put my money into tangible goods that have the ability to make me money or keep me fed. As someone else said, bullets, beans and band aids. With any additional spare money, I will use it to buy books that teach me a skill (trapping is up next).


Don't forget this one...:soapbox2:

beans, bandaids, bullets, and Bible...not necessarily in that order...depends on the sit-je-a-shun sometimes, don't it!!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Just noticed...*

When this thread was started, gold was ~1350.
Now its 1850.


----------



## Neec0 (Aug 3, 2011)

Immolatus said:


> When this thread was started, gold was ~1350.
> Now its 1850.


And silver was 28 and is now ~40.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It was Porter Stansberry's "End of America" presentation that got me into prepping after I first heard it in the middle of May this year. He's trying to sell his investment service and he's not telling the truth about his past predictions but what he says about the economy is right on.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*I couldn't afford Silver*



Neec0 said:


> And silver was 28 and is now ~40.


*When I started this thread......Still can't *


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

vn? pretty good but I came up with the following........

"If you don't hold it, you don't own it"... Ponce

Now more than ever it applies not only to silver but to just about anything that you own.

I have been dealing with silver sinse 1972 and that's why I came up with that saying........remember that for every 100 contracts in paper there is only one physical silver round, someday when some of those people request their physical silver they will be in for a very rude awakaning.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Ponce said:


> vn? pretty good but I came up with the following........
> 
> "If you don't hold it, you don't own it"... Ponce
> 
> ...


Hehe, very true. When they ask for their physical silver they will find that its already been sold to me and Im not giving it back!


----------



## Wiswash (Aug 29, 2010)

Lots of folks buy from Goldline. Easy to deal with if you can withstand the sales pressure. Just buy what you want, not what they try to sell you. And yes its very easy to have it delivered to your home.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

People keep their money in banks. They don't worry that if you don't have physical custody of your cash then you don't actually have it. People keep their money in banks. I keep my gold in a similar place. I sold some of my gold recently. They wired the money to my checking account. So even if they didn't have the gold, I still sold it to someone else! Based on my last bill, BullionVault.com charged me about about 37 cents per ounce of gold per month to store it. Right now I'm more concerned with having instant liquidity than I am physically holding the gold.


----------

